# Travel insurance for expats



## baklava22 (Jun 19, 2017)

Hello
Does anyone have any recommendations for travel insurance for British expat with residence and doctor in Spain. Will be travelling from Barcelona to the USA and back to Barcelona. 
Have heard of a company called Ibex. Any experiences with this company?
Grateful for any recommendations or advice.
Many thanks


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I don't know anything about Ibex, but as a British person resident in Spain, I've used this company for travel insurance.

Travel Insurance for UK/EU Residents | Travel Related Products

I haven't had occasion to make a claim, though, so can't say how good they are in that respect.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

If you are under age 65 I recommend travel insurance with Columbus Direct. They insure you for $1 million in coverage for the same price as other companies that insure you for $30,000-50,000. Be sure to use the international website and not the Spanish or British one because the prices are cheaper. For years now I've been using the discount code RT20 for a 20% discount. I don't know if the discount code still works since I haven't bought travel insurance this year. If it doesn't work, you can google for other discounts.


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

baklava22 said:


> Hello
> Does anyone have any recommendations for travel insurance for British expat with residence and doctor in Spain. Will be travelling from Barcelona to the USA and back to Barcelona.
> Have heard of a company called Ibex. Any experiences with this company?
> Grateful for any recommendations or advice.
> Many thanks


Ibex is a broker and sell all types of insurance including travel. We use them for our house and car as well as travel. They are a very good company, very helpful, very competitively priced, pay up promptly with no quibbles. The staff in our local branch, Ciudad Quesada, also go the extra mile ie. take you to the repair shop and speak to them in Spanish for you. Our local branch also have a German/Dutch speaker too.

The thing about travel insurance is that, normally, you are only covered for journeys originating in the country where you bought it, so do check.


----------



## baklava22 (Jun 19, 2017)

Hi Steve
Thanks for that. Yes my trip is starting from Spain and returning to Spain. It has been my home for the last two years. So Im pretty sure that qualifies me. 
Thank you again and Im happy to hear that you have had a good experience with Ibex. 
Best wishes


----------

